# 1950 Panther Whizzer



## chainmaker (May 2, 2012)

This is my project I am working on. Its a 1950 Panther with a 1947 H series whizzer, Monark repops, and custom stainless tank. I have the original kit controls, exhaust and mounts. The motor is stock except a slight port done during a rebuild 3 years ago. The photo was to see how everything goes together before I dissasemble and paint.


----------



## Boris (May 2, 2012)

That looks fast just sitting there! Nice build in progress!


----------



## redline1968 (May 2, 2012)

great tank! im thinking of doing something like that on some type of frame down the line. great job!


----------



## militarymonark (May 2, 2012)

looks good!


----------



## twjensen (May 21, 2012)

*vroooom*

Nice, looks like alot of motor..I want to ride it. Cool.


----------



## chainmaker (Jun 2, 2012)

Here she is just a few more parts to put on.


----------



## Bruno34Slifer (Jun 24, 2012)

*Hi Everyone*

I was just browsing for relevant posts for my research and I happened to stumble upon yours. Thanks for the useful information!


----------



## Rambler (Jun 25, 2012)

chainmaker said:


> View attachment 53713
> 
> View attachment 53712
> 
> Here she is just a few more parts to put on.




Very nice job, I like it!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jun 25, 2012)

*Project*

Looks bitchin'!


----------



## chainmaker (Mar 24, 2013)

NEver posted finished pic.


----------



## PeterScherer (Mar 25, 2013)

Best looking Wizzer I've seen in awhile!


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Mar 25, 2013)

Very nice.  I want a whizzer motor so bad its killing me...


----------



## Boris (Mar 26, 2013)

Great looking bike! Thanks for posting the end result.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 9, 2013)

*Nice Bike!*

That is the toughest, bad ass looking whizzer I have ever seen. Love it!


----------



## chainmaker (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments guys, that bike was sold to a 70 year old guy who wanted one when he was a kid. I'm currently building another Panther much the same overall look, but with a built up 3 hp Briggs that should put out around 9 hp. If Ill start a thread soon.


----------



## Boris (Apr 10, 2013)

Somehow, I don't see a 70 year old on that bike. But I don't know the 70 year old, so who's to say? All I know is that this 61 year old, would sure like to ride it.


----------



## vincev (Apr 10, 2013)

Great looking,thanks for posting it for us to see.


----------

